# Resi Systems With Reheat?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Are there any new larger resi systems that utilize reheat coils for humidity control, such as by using condenser waste heat?
I was just thinking about how the new high SEER coils have such large surface area, that it seems extended air-over run times are needed to reduce humidity without overcooling the space.

I know this is common in large commercial cooling applications with varying occupancies, but seeing as how many homes these days have become McMansions, I was wondering if this is also being used there as well.

Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I can't think of the name of the company. But their is one that builds passive reheat coils into their air handler.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

That’s good to know. I assumed most manufacturers were likely focusing on ERV and dehumidification wheels or whole house dehumidifiers.
Seems that condenser waste heat is an abundant unused source of energy, but I suppose the real problem is how to get it to where it’s needed, at least with the smaller air cooled systems anyway.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The problem is upfront cost. Most home owners would object to the extra cost. so there isn't a big demand for reheat in the residential market.


----------



## pipefitter636 (Jul 17, 2009)

*****


----------

